# Tivo Stream 4K (RCN's) - Can you watch shows when away from home?



## LookinAround (May 1, 2010)

I have two RCN Tivo Streaming 4K units. As I recall, RCN2GO seemed to work when i tried it on my tablet while I was still home on my home network. Now that I'm travelling, it doesn't connect to any devices.

> Anyone know if Tivo Stream 4K supports watching recorded shows when away from home?

> Anyone else have luck using their RCN Tivo Streaming 4K to watch when away from home?


----------

